# goal



## henry (Mar 8, 2009)

why do  indians  never  score a goal
every time they get acorner
they opon a shop


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 22, 2009)

henry said:


> why do  indians  never  score a goal
> every time they get acorner
> they opon a shop



PMSL


----------

